# Ranger 20 - crossing straights/rough water??



## Shellfisher (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi All, 
Still searching for my pocket cruieser/potential racer and have started to come around to looking at the Kent r20s. Seen a lot of these around dismissed them at first thought way too small, but as I am coming to realize in my budiet and needs of a trailerable boat I have been looking at tanzer 22s aND san juan 23s. 

the ranger 20 with only a couple feet shorter and a sturdy design decent phrf rating may fit my budget and needs. In this range of boat at 6'2 the cabin to me will just be a floating tent, often sailing solo or mabye 2-3 other hardy folks who don't mind roughing it, so all I care about if a safe functional hull, and positive boyancy is a plus to the gf. 

Curious of you all perspective on this boat, and how it would handle generally as well as crossing the straights around the San juans, puget sound gulf island area in the PNW, also the keel situation I'm trying to understand is it a true keel in the way that it would right the boat in a knockdown and the drop down dagger board just helps with going into the wind and such? Thank in advance.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I just looked it up, that's a really cool day sailor with the canvas there's enough covered area to sleep in solo and if you like the other person enough two will fit. Surely a good performer if ranger made it. If you're asking is it a positive stability (self righting) boat yes it is. If the size fits you should find one cheap, as far a choices Helms made a trailerable 24 and its a real Boat with interior and sails really well I had one briefly years ago. Catalina has quite a lineup to choose from in portable Boats. Going from 20 to around 25 is an immense difference in space and usability. Good hunting.


----------



## Shellfisher (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for advice, havn't seen any helms out this way but will keep an eye out. See many catalinas pop up every now and then some reason her lines don't speak to me. and i've been trying to avoid a swing keel do to issues that can occur with old moving parts. Anybody on here ever cruised or raced on a R20 in waters similar to mine should I ditch the idea of a 20 and stick to boats 23+?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Choose your day right, you can go across SJF with one of them. Choose it wrong, and even a 25-30'r will not be fun! If you are trailering up to say the SJ's, then going across from Anacortes to wherever is not a big deal in a 20-25' trailerable boat. Again, like all things great and small, if it is blowing 30+, a smaller boat will not be as much fun as a larger one per say. 

There are plenty of different styles of trailerable boats around here for the most part. Most will sail where ever you wish to go locally etc too. So find one that is on par with what you feel you want from a boat useage standpoint, and buy it.

Marty


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

I have a Santana 2023 since the boat is in Toms River and the Barnegat bay which is extremely restrictive in depth outside the ICW. Water ballast and swing centerboard with ample cabin space and before the wife and kids, I would disappear for a month at a time on her. Now, it's more day and weekends afloat.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

Another view


----------



## Shellfisher (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice pics I have seen a couple Santana's in my area but don't think they would be ideal for the type of cruising and water I am looking for, be nice to have a boat that if things got hairy in The Straits I would still be able 2 control her, although I may be wrong, and of course said earlier if you choose the day right I am just looking for that perfect balance and compromise between speed and ability to handle weather in a tiny package oh yeah and cheap. Taking a look at a Columbia 22 today but I think those might be too slow


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

I sail mine in the Atlantic coastal and it does great. I was hesitant at first but spoke to a bunch of people in CA that race them in the open. Whichever you decide let us know what you pick! I will add that the Santana is fast! She has a racing hull with a cruising cabin with the other variants geared toward smaller cabin for full race model. On a good breeze my hull speed is around 7.5 on board as well as the GPS.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Honestly, the Ranger 20 is a daysailer. Could you sail across the strait? sure, on a good day. But if the breeze picks up while you're out there it's not going to be comfortable, and your stuff is gonna get wet!

If you have any aspirations about cruising, then the San Juan is a much better boat, and will likely handle a rough day on the Strait far better than the Ranger 20. I say go the extra 3-5ft, you won't regret it!

Other trailerable options?










S2 6.9 is fast for racing and comfortable to cruise!


----------

